# Did my butter go bad?



## ps8 (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had some butter, real butter, sitting out at room temp for over a week.  It's been covered/protected and it doesn't smell bad.  Do you think it could be bad or soured?  How would I know?  Would it be ok to cook with?


----------



## Caine (Aug 20, 2007)

I keep mine in a stainless steel butter dish in the pantry for much longer than 1 week. It never goes bad.  Unless your house has seen above average temperatures, like over 90F, for an extended period of time, your butter should be fine. You can tell if it's rancid when it changes color and consistency, or you could just taste it.


----------



## ps8 (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, good!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 20, 2007)

If it tastes right and doesn't smell rancid, your butter should be just fine.  What is the temperature in your house?  In the wintertime, I keep butter out all the time.  I can't do it in the summer since our house isn't air-conditioned.  I'd have butter soup.


----------



## ps8 (Aug 20, 2007)

I keep the thermostat set at about 82 during the day and 75 at night.  It really smells ok, and even looks ok, (although a little less frim ) but haven't tasted it yet.

Maybe I'll make some chocolate chip cookies with it...


----------



## Katie H (Aug 20, 2007)

In that case, I'd say your butter is just fine.  Yes, it will be softer.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 20, 2007)

Gosh I didn't know you could keep butter out like that.  Mine is always in the fridge.  Certainly does make it hard to spread if I don't take it out before I use it.


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

Is the butter salted or unsalted? Salted will last longer at room temp since the salt acts as a preservative. Unsalted can easily last a week in a covered dish at room temp, and salted can go longer. But, as everyone says, the real test is how does it look and smell. If it looks ok and smells ok, then it is more than likely fine.


----------



## ps8 (Aug 20, 2007)

keltin said:


> Is the butter salted or unsalted? Salted will last longer at room temp since the salt acts as a preservative.


 
I never thought of that!  Interesting info.  Thanks!

It was unsalted, btw.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't know this either. I thought it would go bad, too, like milk.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 20, 2007)

We have one of these butter bells, ps8.  It's really great and keeps butter fresh for a very, very long time.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate when people put my butter in the fridge!  It makes it impossible to spread.  Grrr!


----------



## ps8 (Aug 22, 2007)

Katie E said:


> We have one of these butter bells, ps8. It's really great and keeps butter fresh for a very, very long time.


 
Those are just too cool!  I'm gonna have to put that on my Christmas Wish List.   I didn't see on the site, how much does one crock hold?  Thanks for showing me these.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 22, 2007)

we had a crazy Egyptian cook who always kept the butter in the cabinet---and boy  did he use it---never did get him used to the concept of "low fat cooking"  just like he couldn't believe that we didn't want a mountain of sugar in the tea---he added it anyway--guess who  was in charge---Mohammad!!!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 22, 2007)

ps8 said:


> Those are just too cool!  I'm gonna have to put that on my Christmas Wish List.   I didn't see on the site, how much does one crock hold?  Thanks for showing me these.



It holds 1/4 pound or 1 standard stick of butter.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

How long approx. does butter last in the refrigerator?


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2007)

Growing up, we always left it out on the counter except when the weather got real hot, as it tended to get rancid, But in an air-conditioned house, you'll be fine. 
I keep it in the fridge now, as we don't use it every day. I can always nuke it a little if we want it to be spreadable.


----------

